# The sanctified genius of the Shorter Catechism (Thomas E. Peck)



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 6, 2019)

To learn the Shorter Catechism of our church is not above the powers of the merest child; to frame that Catechism was one of the loftiest triumphs of sanctified genius.

Thomas E. Peck, _Other Sermons and Briefs _in _Miscellanies of Rev. Thomas E. Peck, D.D., LL.D., Professor of Theology in the Union Theological Seminary in Virginia_, ed. T. C. Johnson (3 vols, Richmond VA: The Presbyterian Committee of Publication, 1895-97), 3: 365.


----------

